# Bike weight



## Cuchilo (16 Feb 2014)

I nipped into the Giant store on my way back from a ride today and put the TCR on the scales . I was interested to see what she weighed with the Carbon pedals and lighter seat . 7.9 KG . Adding the Garmin tipped her just over the 8kg mark .
Anyone else had a weigh in ?


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2014)

No, but you've got me curious now


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I nipped into the Giant store on my way back from a ride today and put the TCR on the scales . I was interested to see what she weighed with the Carbon pedals and lighter seat . 7.9 KG . Adding the Garmin tipped her just over the 8kg mark .
> Anyone else had a weigh in ?


Hope you shave your legs.

Did weigh a fixie once but it was back in the dark ages. Drilled everthing, bottom bracket, brakes, seat post etc.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Feb 2014)

My S-Works Tarmac hits the scales at 13lb (5.89kg)

My S-Works Epic WC 29r comes in at 8.6kg.

Not weighed my Venges recently


----------



## jack smith (16 Feb 2014)

you have no idea how much i want your bikes....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My S-Works Tarmac hits the scales at 13lb (5.89kg)
> 
> My S-Works Epic WC 29r comes in at 8.6kg.
> 
> Not weighed my Venges recently


Both of these weights include rider


----------



## Peteaud (16 Feb 2014)

Synapse = 9.5 kg
Supersix = 7.5 kg


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Feb 2014)

Vivente World Randonneur tourer/commuter: 15kg
Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 road bike: 8kg


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2014)

I don't know exactly but I guess it's around 13 stone when I'm riding it...


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2014)

Sabbath - 9.8kgs
Jamis 29er - 10kgs
Tarmac - 7kgs

Me - 110kgs


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2014)

I know that it will be cheaper to lose a pound off the stomach rather than a pound off the bike.


----------



## lip03 (16 Feb 2014)

My folder weights about 7 and 3 quarter tonnes! I like to think of it as awweight loss aid!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Feb 2014)

I think I can get closer to 7 with new wheels . Also lose the out front mount for the garmin and both bottle cages . I did look at a carbon stem but £160 to save 5g


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I think I can get closer to 7 with new wheels . Also lose the out front mount for the garmin and both bottle cages . I did look at a carbon stem but £160 to save 5g


I had a similar thought yesterday. Due to my Vivente tourer having aero-shaped handlebars***, which aren't ideal for mounting things, I was considering getting new handlebars with conventional cross-section. The carbon-fibre handlebars were over double the price of the alloy, and only weighed about 50g less.

*** why these came with a 15kg tourer, I don't know: what on Earth were they thinking?


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I think I can get closer to 7 with new wheels . Also lose the out front mount for the garmin and both bottle cages . I did look at a carbon stem but £160 to save 5g


2 words, sand paper
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> 2 words, sand paper
> Cheers Ed


And the explosion proof fan with dedicated spray booth to redo the paint work would cost ? From memory its about 5k but I went for a water based system


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My S-Works Tarmac hits the scales at 13lb (5.89kg)
> 
> My S-Works Epic WC 29r comes in at 8.6kg.
> 
> Not weighed my Venges recently


can we trade bikes? my cheap shi*e SS and heavy cheap sh*te steel frame hybrid for your 3? the extra weight really helps the speed! and it really helps the leg muscles  
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> And the explosion proof fan with dedicated spray booth to redo the paint work would cost ? From memory its about 5k but I went for a water based system


can of hammerite or similar! why an explosion proof fan?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Broadside (16 Feb 2014)

jowwy said:


> Sabbath - 9.8kgs
> Jamis 29er - 10kgs
> Tarmac - 7kgs
> Me - 110kgs



My 2013 Tarmac Sport SL2 weighs in at 9.2kgs - what Tarmac have you got!

Does your Tarmac have some Zipp or other non-standard wheels on it?


----------



## young Ed (16 Feb 2014)

Broadside said:


> My 2013 Tarmac Sport SL2 weighs in at 9.2kgs - what Tarmac have you got!
> 
> Does your Tarmac have some Zipp or other non-standard wheels on it?


it was a tarmac then he replaced the frame the forks the bars and the wheels bt still calls it a tarmac because he wants to! 
this broom has been passed down through 15 generations it has had 13 new heads and 8 new handles!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> can of hammerite or similar! why an explosion proof fan?
> Cheers Ed


If you paint outside a dust proof ( un-controlled area ) your paint job will get contaminated ( flies love fresh paint ) as does dust . Your paint job will be like sand paper !
Spraying solvent based paint and running an electric fan to take away the over spray could see you taking off about 200 miles at the speed of a jet fighter that way ----------->


My water based spray booth with top filter removed .


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> And the explosion proof fan with dedicated spray booth to redo the paint work would cost ? From memory its about 5k but I went for a water based system


Which needs a twin pack to protect it.


----------



## albion (16 Feb 2014)

Well I thought my steel 531 is sensibly light but seeing these weights it now sounds built for two.


----------



## simon.r (16 Feb 2014)

9.3kg for my tange steel Charge, with relatively normal group set and bits.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Feb 2014)

My Cervelo is under 7 kg, which is good because my belly is over 7kg


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Feb 2014)

Broadside said:


> My 2013 Tarmac Sport SL2 weighs in at 9.2kgs - what Tarmac have you got!
> 
> Does your Tarmac have some Zipp or other non-standard wheels on it?



It's an Olympic edition sl4 running zipp 202 firecrest, Di2, carbon cranks, carbon spider, carbon chainring and cassette, carbon brakes and carbon bolts everywhere non structural, and a bit more carbon in the places not mentioned...You can see it in my albums if your interested.

It's had a couple of changes since it weighed 13lb so its probably a little under that now.


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> If you paint outside a dust proof ( un-controlled area ) your paint job will get contaminated ( flies love fresh paint ) as does dust . Your paint job will be like sand paper !
> Spraying solvent based paint and running an electric fan to take away the over spray could see you taking off about 200 miles at the speed of a jet fighter that way ----------->
> 
> 
> My water based spray booth with top filter removed .


ah yes got you eleccy is nasty stuff! 
you do much spray painting then? what do you paint?
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2014)

Broadside said:


> My 2013 Tarmac Sport SL2 weighs in at 9.2kgs - what Tarmac have you got!
> 
> Does your Tarmac have some Zipp or other non-standard wheels on it?


My tarmac is the 2014 SL4 with zipp firecrest 202's


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> it was a tarmac then he replaced the frame the forks the bars and the wheels bt still calls it a tarmac because he wants to!
> this broom has been passed down through 15 generations it has had 13 new heads and 8 new handles!
> Cheers Ed


Nope young ed - the bike is brand spanking new, never been ridden and has zipps wheels. Its also the 2014 SL4 and not the older sl2 model that broadside has


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2014)

Broadside said:


> My 2013 Tarmac Sport SL2 weighs in at 9.2kgs - what Tarmac have you got!
> 
> Does your Tarmac have some Zipp or other non-standard wheels on it?


----------



## young Ed (17 Feb 2014)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 38304


oh go on make that bike dirty please! just for me? oh and then spend a few hours cleaning and polishing and rebuilding this and that! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Broadside (17 Feb 2014)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 38304


Looks very nice. I was gutted when they moved the whole range on to the SL4 frames for 2014, the Tarmac Sport is only an extra £100 than the equivalent SL2 was last year :-(

The SL4 looks a lot nicer with the internal cable routing and while I absolutely love my SL2 I don't dare take an SL4 out for a test ride as I will probably end up trying to buy one!


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> ah yes got you eleccy is nasty stuff!
> you do much spray painting then? what do you paint?
> Cheers Ed


Anything I make really but I try to stick to just painting windows and doors . Not very exciting but it pays the bills .


----------



## terry_gardener (21 Feb 2014)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 38304


that bike looks really good.


----------



## young Ed (21 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2942842, member: 259"]Terrible weight premium with those valve caps though [/quote]
yep
bit of cling film or lightweight thin tape should do it!
he also has a reflector on the back of seat post which is the reason he didn't get into TDF!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> yep
> bit of cling film or lightweight thin tape should do it!
> he also has a reflector on the back of seat post which is the reason he didn't get into TDF!
> Cheers Ed


That's not very aero . Commando valves will shave seconds off your times


----------



## jack smith (21 Feb 2014)

specialized allez sport with stock parts 9.5kilo
but it stands at about 8.3 at the mo
me 112 kilo


----------



## jack smith (21 Feb 2014)

young Ed said:


> oh go on make that bike dirty please! just for me? oh and then spend a few hours cleaning and polishing and rebuilding this and that!
> Cheers Ed


ed i am concerned with your teenage fetish....


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2014)

Im only a little 55 kg . Is that right ? 8 1/2 stone . That's lighter than my bike  Im going for a donner kebab !


----------



## jack smith (21 Feb 2014)

youve got a 55+ kilo bike! of the motor kind i hope!


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2014)

Im going to have to go and re check now .


----------



## bigjim (21 Feb 2014)

In Mallorca last week I hired an 8kg carbon bike. It was really good on the hills. But I can't say I enjoyed it any more than the 11.5kg Raleigh Sprint I've been riding all winter. 
Thinking about it it probably wasn't even as good. Why's that?


----------



## User33236 (21 Feb 2014)

My road bike is about to go on a diet. Got some hand builts on order and can't 'weight' to do a before and after comparison compared to stock wheels.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2014)

bigjim said:


> In Mallorca last week I hired an 8kg carbon bike. It was really good on the hills. But I can't say I enjoyed it any more than the 11.5kg Raleigh Sprint I've been riding all winter.
> Thinking about it it probably wasn't even as good. Why's that?


No idea but I do feel the same with my Defy 5 . At a guess , maybe you know your bike better so even though its heavier you just know how to ride it better . Also your local routes are known to you so you know what to do and when .
As I say this is just a guess .


----------



## jack smith (22 Feb 2014)

my first bike a heavy viking road bike seemed to ride faster and smoother than my new specialized allez im not sure if its psychological cause it was heavier and stiffer or if it actually was, i managed a similar average speed on it over my normal route after riding it for the first time after a month or two it only had a 7 speed cassette so i ran out of gears so i cant help but think if i hat an 11t at the back and a bigger front chaining it would have been quicker, so im not too sure myself lighter is faster overall, todays purchase was a digital hanging style luggage scale from ebay for £2 odd and im weighing everything! ( it is accurate ice checked with weights) seems my new shimano wheels are a fair bit heavier than stated too...hmm...


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Feb 2014)

Ebay here I come


----------



## bigjim (22 Feb 2014)

Just back from a cold, wet 24 miler on the Raleigh Sprint. One thing I've noticed it seems smoother than the carbon bike and it's definately quieter. Almost silent.
The carbon job had Aero wheels whilst the Sprint still sports the original 36 spoke jobs. I think there was more of a vibration on the new bike.


----------



## Brandane (22 Feb 2014)

bigjim said:


> In Mallorca last week I hired an 8kg carbon bike. It was really good on the hills. But I can't say I enjoyed it any more than the 11.5kg Raleigh Sprint I've been riding all winter.
> Thinking about it it probably wasn't even as good. Why's that?


That is good to know. I was in Majorca (Alcudia) last year, and didn't want to hire a carbon bike in case I liked it so much that I didn't feel the same about my ali Secteur when I got home . 
I ended up pottering about - in the rain for 5 of 7 days - on a hotel rental MTB..


----------



## Brandane (22 Feb 2014)

My bike weights:

Specialized Secteur 9.0kg
Trek 7.3fx 11.2kg
Specialized Tricross 11.7kg
Puch Alpine 12.0kg
Trek 6500 MTB (carbon fork) 12.3kg
Carrera Vulcan MTB 12.8kg


----------



## terry_gardener (22 Feb 2014)

does people go by the weight shown on the manufacturer website or do you weigh it yourself.


----------



## Brandane (22 Feb 2014)

terry_gardener said:


> does people go by the weight shown on the manufacturer website or do you weigh it yourself.


I weighed mine on the bathroom scales! Very unscientific as some bikes have bits and pieces added, rack and mudguards in the case of the Tricross. Plus, it is difficult to balance bikes on the scale without affecting the reading.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2014)

terry_gardener said:


> does people go by the weight shown on the manufacturer website or do you weigh it yourself.


Weigh yourself on bathroom scales, weigh yourself whilst holding bike, take first weight from second


----------



## terry_gardener (22 Feb 2014)

my bikes weight according to website. 
cube agree sl 8.1kg 
cube nature pro 12.7kg 

don't know what size they use, but mine are the smallest they do in the range.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Feb 2014)

terry_gardener said:


> does people go by the weight shown on the manufacturer website or do you weigh it yourself.



I get my bikes weighed at the LBS as I build from framesets manufacture quoted weights have no relevance


----------



## NorvernRob (22 Feb 2014)

My Planet X Sab carbon weighs 9kg including saddlebag + spares/tools, Garmin and bottles/cages (bottles empty!) Basically as I ride it apart from full bottles.

Tbh I'm considering ditching the 52mm aero wheels for something as light as possible, Sheffield is all hills and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

Weighed in at LBS here aswell . They have the bike hangy digital scales


----------



## maltloaf (23 Feb 2014)

My daily pinnacle dolomite 4 with heavy open pro based wheels on including the tools I carry is 10.5kg. The bike I just built up alu frame carbon forks and 105/ultegra is a smidge over 9kg

The lump on the back of them is considerably more...


----------



## oldroadman (23 Feb 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> My S-Works Tarmac hits the scales at 13lb (5.89kg)
> 
> My S-Works Epic WC 29r comes in at 8.6kg.
> 
> Not weighed my Venges recently


Worrying that the Tarmac needs weights somewhere to hit the minimum legal race weight of 6.8kg. I wonder whether the UCI will drop this nearer 6kg in the near future. Everything is getting lighter, provided reliability and strength is not compromised then that's OK, but just getting silly light at the expense of strength is not perhaps a great idea.


----------



## oldroadman (23 Feb 2014)

Brandane said:


> I weighed mine on the bathroom scales! Very unscientific as some bikes have bits and pieces added, rack and mudguards in the case of the Tricross. Plus, it is difficult to balance bikes on the scale without affecting the reading.


 Method - if you must. Stand on scale carrying bike, note weight reading. Put bike down, note new reading. Subtract one from the other and you have bike weight. Simples!


----------



## Brandane (24 Feb 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Method - if you must. Stand on scale carrying bike, note weight reading. Put bike down, note new reading. Subtract one from the other and you have bike weight. Simples!


Wouldn't work on my crap-o-matic electronic scales. Depending on what part you stand on, angle of lean, etc., you can find the reading varies by about half a stone . So useful for comparison purposes only, or for weighing lighter items (e.g. bikes).


----------



## maltloaf (24 Feb 2014)

You might be getting the problem I was. Outside on my driveway my scales were varying around 7kg plus and minus but scales and bike back in the living room, rock solid every measure


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Feb 2014)

Dogma with C24 wheels on - 7.2kg


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2014)

Rose Xeon CRS3000 - 7.35 kg


----------



## flatflr (27 Feb 2014)

Just weight my bike (Look 586 with Mavic Ksyrium SLS wheels) on bathroom scales (me with bike, then just me, take one from the other), bike came in at spot on 7kg, exactly 10% of my weight No wonder I'm finding hills easier


----------

